# Help me find the word I'm looking for



## Jan Ziska (Feb 11, 2009)

Is there a single word that describes the intersection of Christian Doctrine with our daily lives?

Something like 'practical religion' but one word.


----------



## A.J. (Feb 11, 2009)

*Orthopraxy*, in my opinion.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 11, 2009)

A.J. said:


> *Orthopraxy*, in my opinion.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 11, 2009)

Jan Ziska said:


> Is there a single word that describes the intersection of Christian Doctrine with our daily lives?
> 
> Something like 'practical religion' but one word.



Could you provide a sentece in which the word would be used?


----------



## larryjf (Feb 11, 2009)

"practicigion"


----------



## he beholds (Feb 11, 2009)

worldview?


----------



## larryjf (Feb 11, 2009)

On a serious note, i would say "Christlike" captures the meaning.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Feb 11, 2009)

How about, "relevance?" I mean if others can use the word to suggest that doctrine has no bearing on our lives, why can we not use it to suggest that it does?


----------



## nicnap (Feb 11, 2009)

Truth?

Belief? (As in true belief, behaves what it believes.)

Faith?


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 11, 2009)

A.J. said:


> *Orthopraxy*, in my opinion.



This would be the word, also In my humble opinion. If you want a more Biblical word, then simply adopt the word "_praxis_" -- this is derived from the Greek word found in the title of the 5th NT book ("_Acts_ of the Apostles", for you hardcore types). Different forms of the word are translated "deeds", "function", etc. elsewhere in the NT.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 11, 2009)

Sometimes used in conjunction with orthodoxy.

Orthodoxy = right thinking
Orthopraxy = right behavior, or right acting.


----------



## Craig (Feb 11, 2009)

I like "faith"...and also "piety".

The faith that justifies is the same faith that we live by.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 11, 2009)

The only problem with piety is that the adjective _pious_ is often a perjorative meaning insincerely reverent or sanctimonious.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 11, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> A.J. said:
> 
> 
> > *Orthopraxy*, in my opinion.
> ...



I believe it is also, depending on context and usage.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

Jan Ziska said:


> Is there a single word that describes the intersection of Christian Doctrine with our daily lives?
> 
> Something like 'practical religion' but one word.



How about obedience?


----------



## he beholds (Feb 11, 2009)

your-best-life-now!


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 11, 2009)

Godly?
Godfearing?
God-centered?
Heavenly?
Saintly?
Pure?
Righteous?
Just?
Sanctified?
Edifying?
Holy?

As in a Godly life, a heavenly walk, a pure mind, a just tradesman, an edifying conversation, etc..

Holy is best, In my humble opinion; but as you see, there are quite a few options.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 11, 2009)

Godliness.


----------



## Jan Ziska (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the replies!

I'm looking for a label for my blog posts that are about applying doctrine to the everyday life and public policy. How to show people we are Reformed Christians, instead of just telling them.

I'm split between Piety, Orthopraxy, and Practical Christianity at the moment.

I like piety because *I* understand what it means, but I don't like it because most of me reader's won't. 

Same same with Orthopraxy, although it gets bonus points because few people will have negative pre-conceptions about it.

But then Practical Christianity sort of sounds like a compromise. Like Christianity in the 'real-world' as opposed to Church.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 11, 2009)

I was thinking *Pr*actical *O*rthodox The*ology* and you could call it...


"PROCTOLOGY" for short.

I know, I'll be in the time out chair for a bit.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

How about *Syncretism*? You are attempting to synchronise doctrine and living after all.


----------



## A5pointer (Feb 11, 2009)

It seems there is not one word that will be effective for you, use a few words. The words suggested are too limited in definition to convey the full scope of christianity and it's implications on living day to day. Just as a basic example "Redeemed? Act Like It"


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 11, 2009)

Abraham Kuyper would be a giant in the field of practical theology. You could subtitle your blog with his most famous quote:

"There is not a square inch in the whole domain of our human existence
over which Christ, who is Sovereign over all, does not cry: 'Mine!'"

And call your blog, "Not A Square Inch!"


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 11, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> I was thinking *Pr*actical *O*rthodox The*ology* and you could call it...
> 
> 
> "PROCTOLOGY" for short.
> ...




 Bob, you CRACK me up!

I guess I'll be joining you there....


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 11, 2009)

If one understands by the word what William Ames meant by the word, the word "theology" itself is quite adequate: the science of living for God.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 11, 2009)

You are describing "all of life discipleship" (a hallmark of reformed theology)


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 11, 2009)

"Implementation" or "Mirror Image"


----------



## E Nomine (Feb 11, 2009)

"crosswalk.com"


----------



## christiana (Feb 11, 2009)

Or´though`prax`y
n.	1.	(Med.) The treatment of deformities in the human body by mechanical appliances.

Hmmm, are you sure thats the one?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 11, 2009)

christiana said:


> Or´though`prax`y
> n.	1.	(Med.) The treatment of deformities in the human body by mechanical appliances.
> 
> Hmmm, are you sure thats the one?



That's only one of the word's definition.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 11, 2009)

This might not quite work for you, but how about _metamorphosis_?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 11, 2009)

Jan Ziska said:


> Is there a single word that describes the intersection of Christian Doctrine with our daily lives?
> 
> Something like 'practical religion' but one word.



I wanted to say "Application" for some reason although it seemed like trying to fit the square peg into the round hole-not quite there

"Practical Religion" was a fine book by J.C Ryle
Amazon.com: Practical Religion: J. C. Ryle: Books

See also James 1:27
"Religion that is pure and undefiled before God,The Father,is this: to visit orphans and widows in thier affliction,and to keep oneself unstained from the world" (ESV)


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 11, 2009)

"I call 'piety' that reverence joined with love of God which the knowledge of his benefits induces."

- Calvin, _Institutes_, Book I, Chapter II, Section I


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the word theologizing it has the idea of applying theology to life.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Feb 11, 2009)

1. doctrical
2. practrine
3. theodoctritologicaline

...sorry


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 11, 2009)

You're looking for a blog name right? If I understand what you are after, it is one word that describes every day Christian living. 
Such as "Application" or "Functional." Something that says "concerned with actual use or practice of holiness and doctrine." Maybe even "*Functional Fusion*"? It's hard to find just one power packed word that says everything you want it to say.

Two that come to mind are "*Holy Joe*" and "*Practical-laity*." 

I know some might consider both to be "as corny as kansas in august.", but i'm tired and it's late.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 12, 2009)

I think of these choices, application seems to fit the best. If I saw that on a blog, I would immediately get that the post is going to be about applying the truths of the scriptures to our lives.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

ManleyBeasley said:


> 1. doctrical
> 2. practrine
> 3. theodoctritologicaline
> 
> ...sorry



Hey......that rhymed!!! It even had a sense of cadence to it! Are you going to be another Isaac Watts who went aroung rhyming everything as a child? You know, I can just see his parents taking him down the hall to his bedroom when he got in trouble, as Isaac said..."here I go...time for my spanking...while they beat me silly...my God I'll be thanking." LOL!

Blessings, Manley!


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 12, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I think of these choices, application seems to fit the best. If I saw that on a blog, I would immediately get that the post is going to be about applying the truths of the scriptures to our lives.



YEA! That's what I was pondering when I thought of metamorphosis. Romans 12:1-2 came to mind, "transform (metamorphosis) your mind," in contrast to conforming to the world. But I thought application sounded a bit generic, like how to put on a band-aid or filling out a job application. So I arrived at metamorphosis, considering it is an application of God's Word in a struggle for enduring change.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

Good one Charles! Whenever I was unruly in my four room schoolhouse, I was sent to the hall (which served as the school library) and stood in the corner (which was the Dr. Seuss section). Needless to say, I was over exposed to Dr. Seuss.

Perhaps time will tell 
that Manley was as well
so that each and every time
his words are delivered in rhyme


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

Perhaps a thread of all rhyme is due Bob! A chance to vent the Dr. Seuss I and others perhaps OD'd on as well as a child.


----------



## he beholds (Feb 12, 2009)

moral necessity said:


> Perhaps a thread of all rhyme is due Bob! A chance to vent the Dr. Seuss I and others perhaps OD'd on as well as a child.



Or those of us with small children who are still OD'ing!


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not saying it's a bad thing. For example, wouldn't you love to read _The Institutes_ as a Seussian rhyme. Those of us who have suffered Seuss abuse would be uniquely able to translate the text. For example:

The original:
Our wisdom, in so far as it ought to be deemed true and solid Wisdom, consists almost entirely of two parts: the knowledge of God and of ourselves. But as these are connected together by many ties, it is not easy to determine which of the two precedes and gives birth to the other.

In Seussian text form:
Our wisdom, in so far as it ought
to be deemed true and solid Wisdom taught,
consists entirely of two parts;
the knowledge of God and of our own hearts.
But as these are connected by many ties,
it is not easy to find where the precession lies,
and which of the two gives birth to the other?
I don't know, go ask your mother.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 12, 2009)

he beholds said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps a thread of all rhyme is due Bob! A chance to vent the Dr. Seuss I and others perhaps OD'd on as well as a child.
> ...



LOL! I'm with you on that one! 

-----Added 2/12/2009 at 09:40:09 EST-----

Excellent, Bob!!! That was awesome!!!


----------



## Jan Ziska (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions! I've settled with 'Practical Christianity', although 'Orthopraxy' was a close second.

If you're interested, you can find my blog in my sig.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Feb 14, 2009)

*Late*

I know I am late and that you have already chosen a word, but a mathematical term would have been nice. A term like Vertex or even convergence. Of course, the obvious one would be intersection.


----------

